# Atv riding question



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

can i ride my atv alongside all county roads? perticularly all menominee michigan county roads?


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

Here is a link to the ordinance. The sheriff department will be the contact person if you have any questions as we do not enforce ordinances.
http://www.vvmapping.com/trails/MICounties/ordinances/Menominee_ORV_Ordinance.pdf


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I thinks it's great MI loosened up the rules with reguard to responsible ATV riding along county roads. Next it's time to visit the issue of helmets for adult drivers while hunting/fishing etc.


----------



## Eschmidt48 (Aug 10, 2009)

im 15 years old i just got my atv safty licsens and my fourwheelers registered and i do where a helmet. menominee michigan has no where to ride. we need more trails in each county


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Your 15 years old and claim you already have a valid ORV safety certificate?

If so, than the above questions you asked in this forum should have been taken care of in your ORV safety education class by your instructor unless your safety class was taken pre-PA 240.

At 15 years old,did your ORV safety instructor tell you that anyone under the age of 16 years old who operates an ATV/ORV in the State of Michigan must also be under the direct visual supervision of an adult while operating?


----------



## bradymsu (Mar 3, 2008)

Menominee County adopted its ORV ordinance under PA 240 on 12-23-2008. You should contact the local sheriff department to determine which county roads, if any, are closed. Also, for the benefit of all riders, please do not ride anywhere on state land unless you're sure you can be there and if you have kids, don't allow them to ride unsupervised.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Eschmidt48 said:


> im 15 years old i just got my atv safty licsens and my fourwheelers registered and i do where a helmet. menominee michigan has no where to ride. we need more trails in each county


No where to ride in Menominee County. Isn't the Westman Truck trail open? All the logging roads in the north part of the county? Or is it that there just isn't a place to ride next door to where you live? If there are no places to ride in Menominee County then things sure have changed a lot since I use to work up there and visit up there. I doubt things have change that much concerning this topic at least.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

In Menominee county you have logging roads, designated forest service roads and grades all open to ORV riding. The county roads are also open provided you go with the flow of traffic (along the unpaved portion of the roadway), 25mph or less and in a single file. So the question is not where you can ride, it is where you can't because pretty much everything open. You still cannot ride along the state highways.
Perhaps you are confused with Marinette Wisconsin which is right next to Menominee county. You can only ride designated ORV trails in that county.


----------

